# Sci Fi writing forum



## Fyle (Oct 16, 2014)

Can anyone here recommend a good Sci Fi writing forum？

I have started a Sci Fi work in progress, so, I would like to find a place to discuss Sci Fi specifics.

Thanks.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Oct 16, 2014)

Hello, Fyle.

I have no personal experience regarding Science Fiction communities, but thanks to one of my friends I know of a site with a good reputation that could very well be what you are looking for.

They are called Chronicles, and you can find them by following the link right here.

I have never visited them, but thanks to our member and friend Chrispenycate (who is one of the Staff members at Chronicles) I understand that they are a high quality community for Science Fiction writers.

Good luck!


----------



## Fyle (Oct 16, 2014)

Awesome, thank you very much. 

I have a tiny bit of a Sci Fi RIP which I won't discuss here... cause it's kind of off topic.


----------

